# Guess who now owns a chrome space bike!



## Superman1984 (Jun 9, 2021)

I know it's rough😞 but It Does have a Persons banana seat, will probably clean up decent for a rider, and who knows may stay around or be for sale after a clean.

Any idea of what that chain ring goes to or maker? Definitely Not Murray & has an oblong slot for like a 2nd pin or cover. Looks Wald to me but what Do I Actually Know 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 9, 2021)

Couldn't resist rubbing the twin bars & down tube some with #0000 steel wool & 409. It'll clean off some & up better than found.
 Front tire is a Sears Ted Williams so I am pretty sure that is Original; could be useable for a display. 
The front rim is spotted with peppering but the heavy rust is coming off with #0000 steel wool pretty Nicely too. 

Looks like another Rat Rod will ride again soon. 

Anybody know for sure if a girl's chrome fork from the same type bike will fit this? I think it may have been painted or replaced possibly but I have a near mint girl's I could use


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 10, 2021)

I love those nice score, it is a 24 inch? The girls fork should work only difference would be steerer tube length but they may be the same on that model if not they can be cut as you know.  Be careful of the chrome was reading in another post some of the manufacturers clear coated their chrome and it is not as durable as others. Not sure what brand specificaly. You need more banana seats haha. Killer bike looking forward to how this turns out no matter which way you go with it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 10, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I love those nice score, it is a 24 inch? The girls fork should work only difference would be steerer tube length but they may be the same on that model if not they can be cut as you know.  Be careful of the chrome was reading in another post some of the manufacturers clear coated their chrome and it is not as durable as others. Not sure what brand specificaly. You need more banana seats haha. Killer bike looking forward to how this turns out no matter which way you go with it.



It was wearing matching 26x1.75" tires so I'm pretty sure it's original in that aspect. Tires are pretty shot but I have some parts from the mentioned 26" girls bike; the frame was pitted pretty hard around the seat & down tubes (it was factory coated) so I de rusted everything & satin cleared it. I'll dig up the before pics when a young kid thought he was "restoring it" with some horrible to remove paints (like a wire wheel on an angle grinder caught hell) so it won't be Anything Special but closer looking to Original


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 10, 2021)

26 inch even better you wont look like some weirdo riding a 20 inch kids bike like me  haha


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 10, 2021)

Girls bike as mentioned above. Once I clean everything up on the boys bike the best I can I guess I'll use the cleaned up parts from this to at least put it back to semi original looking.  I may even keep the banana seat just for You @coasterbrakejunkie1969 although I think they look outta place on a fullsize 24" or 26" bike that isn't inches from the ground. Worse case oL'boy will ride as a beater


----------



## stezell (Jun 10, 2021)

Definitely a Wald chainring Superman.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 10, 2021)

The 1/2” pitch Murray chain ring sprocket on the girls bike or similar would work; the Bendix RB2 coaster brake hub should work with rear cog sprockets up to 23 or 24 teeth, (the 3-tabs type).


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 10, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The 1/2” pitch Murray chain ring sprocket on the girls bike or similar would work; the Bendix RB2 coaster brake hub should work with rear cog sprockets up to 23 or 24 teeth, (the 3-tabs type).



Thanks. I know it should pedal easier vs the boys. I believe the whole crank etc was wald. I could use it but I think it & the chain ring just look outta place (shape & size) for a slim looking bike


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ok so status update; bike is disassembled to bare frame now, rear rim is dented outward in 1 small area not bad (may be fixable but has been jumped hence  loose spokes), pics from this morning showing how bad the rust actually was ( I seen it late evening so was hoping it wasn't) and as much as I hate it I did take the palm sander to it in areas. There was Nothing else that was taking the dark brown staining off the clean metal. The front fork is Stamped with a circled M so I am pretty sure it's Murray but doesn't look to be the original chrome. So Anything I have in this bike is basically time & effort so far. I think I will knock off all the rust I can, how I can, and put a wax or polish on to protect it. A little bare metal & light peppered chrome Rat Rod / Beater Rider. Once I have the frame cleaned & start going back together I'll post progress pics & put ideas together with it along side the '64 Columbia Firebolt Rat Rod. Anyways .... here's the pics😉


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 10, 2021)

@rustjunkie would you mind moving this to the project thread forum?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 10, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @rustjunkie would you mind moving this to the project thread forum?


----------

